# Récupérer applications payantes



## vazen (3 Octobre 2013)

Bonsoir, heureux nouveau possesseur d'un iPad je ne parviens pas à récupérer mes apps payantes sur l'Apple Store :-( Pouvez-vous m'aider ?Merci


----------



## Larme (3 Octobre 2013)

De quelles applications exactement s'agit-il ?
Ce sont des applications achetées avec ton iPhone ?
Le compte iTunes/iCloud est le même entre les deux appareils ?
Comment comptes-tu les récupérer, enfin, qu'est-ce que tu entends par « je n'arrive pas à les récupérer » ?
Si tu les cherches une à une, elle ne sont pas proposées à télécharger/installer (j'sais plus exactement) au lieu d'afficher le prix ?
Sur l'AppStore via ton iPad, tu peux normalement visualiser tous tes achats et retélécharger via ce moyen-là.
Tu synchronise tes 2 iDevices avec le même Mac/PC ? Tu ne peux pas les avoir via ce dernier plutôt que de les retélécharger ?


----------



## vazen (3 Octobre 2013)

Weatherpro
Oui achetée avec l'iPhone
Même compte iCloud
Si j'essaye de la télécharger sur l'apple store je dois payer à nouveau...?


----------



## doupold (5 Octobre 2013)

vazen a dit:


> Weatherpro
> Oui achetée avec l'iPhone
> Même compte iCloud
> Si j'essaye de la télécharger sur l'apple store je dois payer à nouveau...?



A moins que je ne dise des conneries, le compte iCloud est différent du compte App Store. Il faut que le compte App Store soit le même. Dans ce cas, lorsque tu te connectes sur l'App Store à partir du iPad, au lieu du prix, il s'affiche "télécharger".


----------



## vazen (5 Octobre 2013)

Même compte Apple Store aussi.
Je pense que le Weather Pro que j'ai sur mon iPhone n'est pas le même que celui pour l'iPad...


----------

